# Inexpensive great task light



## toeachhisown (Eddie) (Mar 30, 2011)

thanks for the review was just looking at some light and was to high will be looking at thin thanks for shearing 
http://www.ikea.com/us/en/ under work lamps


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

Yep, these lamps are GREAT for machine lights and close work!

I've bought 12 of them so far, beginning about a year ago, and have placed them on two of my three bandsaws, my two drill presses, my metal lathe and my small milling machine. I also have one wherever I need to do close work including my model bench. I even have one mounted on my bed headboard that I use as a reading lamp. These lamps have a very small head that doesn't obscure your view of your work, have a lens in the head to make a focused beam of light, and a long positionable neck. The light is a nice bright white that is comfortable to the eye too. At $10.00 each you can't go wrong! And, by the way, those strong magnets for adapting them are cheap - two 65# pull magnets in a package for $4.00 from Harbor Freight (http://www.harborfreight.com/set-of-2-magnetic-decor-hooks-65528.html). Just drill out the rivet in the center holding the hook.

Planeman


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

nice solution…

$15 shipping from Ikea kills it for me.


----------



## Planeman40 (Nov 3, 2010)

If you have ever gone to Ikea and walked the 20 miles to make a purchase, you would gladly pay the $15!


----------



## Thewoodman2000 (Jan 2, 2013)

Saw this same light about a month ago and my wife picked it up for me a few weeks ago. I too used a magnet from HF but I put it under the supplies base to help with removing it from the machine it is attached to. 
I agree with the others this is a great cheep light!!!!


----------



## ken_c (Sep 28, 2009)

nice deal - I was at "ikrappa" the other day and got a desk lamp that works for my lathe for $9 - sometimes you just need a piece of Chinese crap  I wish I would have seen those light - I might have to go back and get a few of them.

BTW, I hate that store but like I said, sometimes you just need a piece of Chinese crap…


----------



## Jasonjenkins (Jan 4, 2014)

Ikea is a Swedish company… Not Chinese. I have never purchased something there I didn't feel was worth what I paid. Some things are pretty cheap, but they are also inexpensive. Have purchased things like sofa, chairs, even the bed I sleep on every night was about 30% less than the comps and had a longer warranty… I even got the inexpensive Billy bookcases, and built them in on a wall by facing with trim and crown molding. Sure, for this application I could have purchased sheets of melamine and done the work myself, but it would have added many hours and again, at least 30% to the cost! Not everything there is something I would take home, but I personally love Ikea for many things! This lamp is a perfect example. I have one in a previous version that has a screw base to mount to a wall, and the desk version and I love them. Perfect in the shop. The only thing I hate about the place is the food…


----------

